# Elevation Training Mask: is it worth it or just a gimmick?



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Saw a picture of this and the idea to look like Bane from batman intrigued me and got my attention. I saw a :30 second promotional video on it and it featured a cyclist as one of their athletes who could benefit from it. 

Has anyone tried this product with benefits or is it all just a gimmick to spend $80USD on something not worth buying. I wouldn't trying it since I don't have the luxury of living at or near altitude but then again I don't want to fall for their marketing either. Thanks!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

B.Garcia said:


> Saw a picture of this and the idea to look like Bane from batman intrigued me and got my attention. I saw a :30 second promotional video on it and it featured a cyclist as one of their athletes who could benefit from it.
> 
> Has anyone tried this product with benefits or is it all just a gimmick to spend $80USD on something not worth buying. I wouldn't trying it since I don't have the luxury of living at or near altitude but then again I don't want to fall for their marketing either. Thanks!
> 
> ...


bring in the gimp


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a gimmick. If you want to know why spend a bit of time googling it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BS, methinks. The theory they espouse sounds like nonsense. All it does is create resistance, so your diaphragm and chest muscles have to work harder to get the same volume of air in. That might strengthen those muscles, and perhaps condition you mentally to more "suffering" (their testimonials emphasize that), but it doesn't duplicate the effects of altitude.

This quote from their "science" page sounds like pure baloney:


> When you breath against resistance the lining in the lungs essentially stretches out allowing the alveoli’s surface area to become "stretched" thus in return allows for more blood flow to the alveoli for more (oxygen transportation). When you increase "surface area" you increase red blood cell count that will be able to carry more oxygen out to the extremities.


From the name of the product, I thought maybe it was a mask to wear while sleeping, with filters to reduce the amount of oxygen you get. That might work (but might be dangerous for some people without supervision). I don't know if such a product exists.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Physiological adaptations for altitude are just so much more complex than breathing harder. @@.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

The mask is a gimmick and bears no resemblance to what might be called altitude training.

Here are some summary thoughts on actual altitude (or simulated altitude) training, but as said, it's quite a complex topic.
Alex's Cycle Blog: The Mile-High Club


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

this seems like the alto-lab altitude simulator but without the canisters to remove the co2. This won't simulate altitude, more of breathing into a paper bag. co2 will build up in your lungs/body and you'll get the feeling of holding your breath. when you go to super high altitudes and train or simulate them, this doesn't happen. You just keep breathing normally, although super heavy and then end up feeling it more in your head than lungs.

You can test such things by getting a pulse oximeter for as little ast $25 and monitor it. if you are doing any kind of altitude training these are very good to have. Especially if you are doing simulated altitude, without the burning in your lungs you could easily die by oxygen deprivation.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I was reading testimonials and heard good things. I know elevation and training is a very hard in learning it and the benefits cause there's so much theories going round saying itb helps and some that say it doesn't make a huge difference. Thanks for the help. I'll just test one out to see if oxygen resistance has any help or vice versa


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

B.Garcia said:


> Thanks for the input. I was reading testimonials and heard good things. I know elevation and training is a very hard in learning it and the benefits cause there's so much theories going round saying itb helps and some that say it doesn't make a huge difference. Thanks for the help. I'll just test one out to see if oxygen resistance has any help or vice versa


Each to their own, but all that's going to be enhanced is their bank balance.

And finally, this thing is misleading advertising. It has nothing to do with and does not simulate altitude training. Their science page is frankly, a joke.


----------

